# Starscript wird nicht ausgeführt

## Malawi

Hallo,

ich bin dabei mir ein Startscript für die Hauppauge zu basteln. Bis jetzt sieht es so aus:

#!/sbin/runscript

start() {

    ebegin "Hauppauge ..."

    eend $!

}

Selbst das funktioniert aber nicht, die Fehlermeldung lautet:

bash: ./hauppauge: /sbin/runscript: bad interpreter: Permission denied

Was mache ich falsch?

mfG

----------

## tux-fan

Du musst das Script mit chmod 0755 name_des_scripts ausführbar machen und als user root starten; z.B. so: script start

----------

## Malawi

Danke das wars. Mein Script läuft jetzt und startet im Runlevel default auch die Hauppauge Treiber. 

mfG Malwi

----------

## cyc

wenn du da nur module lädst kannst du das auch in der /etc/modules.autoload

----------

## Malawi

Wenn mal alles richtig funktioniert sollen da auch noch LIRC und VDR gestartet werden. VDR geht auch schon, LIRC aber noch nicht.

mfG

----------

